# Why Is Pipe Bursting A Good Option?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Reason #1....


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Pipe bursting is a good option for many reasons.
1. Safety- smaller excavation easier to shore
2.damage to existing utilities is minimized
3.strength- hdpe is superior in strenght to many materials
4. Cost- much cheaper in the long run
5 social value- no trees or concrete to cut out or long term settling issues.
6. Joint superiority- no gaskets to roll or bad glue joints pipe joints are tested during installation. 
7. Hdpe is superior in area of the country that have expansive soils or ground movement.
I could go on and on. Its not a cure all for all situations but definetely a proven time tested method.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Time wise, which is quicker? Traditional or Trenchless? I know nothing about trenchless, but the pictures Cuda puts up on his Facebook pages sure makes it look like it is a versatile technology.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Time wise, which is quicker? Traditional or Trenchless? I know nothing about trenchless, but the pictures Cuda puts up on his Facebook pages sure makes it look like it is a versatile technology.


For short lines, it takes longer. The longer the run, the more efficient trenchless becomes. 

Often times, minute for minute trenchless does take longer. The benefit comes with the aftermath of an open cut.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Very good question. I would have to say it depends on the project and obstacles. We are strictly a trenchless company. We pipe burst every day. In ohio the sewers are 7 to 18 deep sometimes. We prefer to pull out of the basement to the curb or road. The water line is usually in the same trench. So I would have to say yes on a length of 40 ft. Or more. Our equipment averages a 100 ft. An hr. Or more. We just did a 475 ft. Pull excavated the pit pulled into the 13 dp. Manhole in 10 hrs. And that was across a 4 lane rd. As for house connections we average 8-10hrs. But that's with cutting the sod and compacting the hole.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with biz. The smile on the home owners face helps the ink dry quicker on the check!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I see the advantage of trenchless on some yards with nice landscaping. But what has kept me from pursuing trenchless is 80% of the time it takes to replace a sewer is digging up the City Sewer and installing a new saddle. With trenchless you would still have to do this excavation. I also don't like the idea of pulling a sewer through a burst old sewer. Seems that would make for a poor sewer since it will be installed in displaced earth?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Well then pipe bursting would be a good option. If you have to dig up the saddle then you still have to replace the line to the house. 85 percent of bursting is the set up 15 percent is the pull. If your replacing the sewer the ground has probably more then settled around the pipe. Pipe bursting has been around 35 years. Do a google search for complaints.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The other day we did 2 side sewer lines at this ladies house, she was having a lot of work done, contractors coming and going giving bids etc. When we where done and getting the check the electricians showed up and asked when we where going to start putting the sewer in ......lol


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Will said:


> I see the advantage of trenchless on some yards with nice landscaping. But what has kept me from pursuing trenchless is 80% of the time it takes to replace a sewer is digging up the City Sewer and installing a new saddle. With trenchless you would still have to do this excavation. I also don't like the idea of pulling a sewer through a burst old sewer. Seems that would make for a poor sewer since it will be installed in displaced earth?


2 holes and a burst is going to go faster than digging up the whole line, at least in the ground conditions I get, roots, hardpan, boulders. My guys are always glad when it's a burst job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Reason #1....


At least the tree should fall away from the house when the wind blows... :laughing:

Where is the driveway, and how nice is the car?:whistling2:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

So true cuda. The few open digs we do the guys go oh no not an open dig!!!! Funny how things change. Now that were getting into lining we will be real powder puffs!


----------

